# Any Good film School in U.K or Spain??



## temper45 (Feb 7, 2004)

Hi.. guys..

At this point I would also like to keep my option into good film school in London or in Bercelona...

If you know any of good film shcool then please...please drop me a note...

thanks

jun son


----------



## temper45 (Feb 7, 2004)

Hi.. guys..

At this point I would also like to keep my option into good film school in London or in Bercelona...

If you know any of good film shcool then please...please drop me a note...

thanks

jun son


----------



## Bnew (Feb 7, 2004)

There's not a great deal of choice in UK for good BA Film courses, especially those that shoot on Film as well as Video.

In London:
- London College of Printing (Part of the London Institute) 
- Westminster University

And also you could check out the Surrey Institute of Art which is not too far outside of London.

As far as I'm aware those are the 3 best undergraduate film schools, supposedly competition is fierce with over 1000 applicants for 40 places.


----------



## TheBri2000 (Feb 16, 2004)

Recently I've been looking at the London Film school.  Kindy pricey at $50,000 + London living expenses.  However it offers an MA and the chance to shoot at least four short 35mm films.  Here's the URL:  http://www.lfs.org.uk/


----------

